# Blade Baits



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone doing any good verticle jigging or casting blade baits ?
Buckeye, Alum, or Hoover ?
I have mostly jigged Southeast waters this time of year with good results.
Just don't hear much in Central about blades ?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

That’s my go to lure to find actively feeding fish castings it out and reeling it in or hopping it back


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

My last trip to Alum, I had ( as usual) already decided the spot I wanted to fish, based on the wind direction and accessibility. When I got there, someone was already fishing that spot. I considered pulling a Sheldon and telling him 'You're in my spot' , but decided against it and started fishing about 20yd from him. Anyway he was casting a spoon and pulling in saugeye and smallmouth every few minutes. Like half a dozen or more an hour, til the bite quit. Meanwhile, I'm using the same type lure and presentation and couldn't buy a bite. Just goes to show, right bait + right time + right place = fish. Blade baits will sure catch the fish, if the fish bite them .


----------



## reeroy (Apr 9, 2016)

codger said:


> My last trip to Alum, I had ( as usual) already decided the spot I wanted to fish, based on the wind direction and accessibility. When I got there, someone was already fishing that spot. I considered pulling a Sheldon and telling him 'You're in my spot' , but decided against it and started fishing about 20yd from him. Anyway he was casting a spoon and pulling in saugeye and smallmouth every few minutes. Like half a dozen or more an hour, til the bite quit. Meanwhile, I'm using the same type lure and presentation and couldn't buy a bite. Just goes to show, right bait + right time + right place = fish. Blade baits will sure catch the fish, if the fish bite them .


Ya you used the same presentation with same lure but was it the same angle or last time you were there did you cuss out the lake or talk bad about her since?


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

My late father always said I wasn't holding my mouth right when something like that happened. Actuallty, the spot I had picked out has a steep drop-off running almost perpendicular to the bank and he was casting right along the drop-off. He said he was casting into the deeper side and coming up to the shallower water, and they would hit in the shallower water, but only when he started in the deeper water. So, I mostly fished the deeper side, with the gradual slope to shore. I tried the shallower side also, but not for long. I really think the drop-off was key.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Blade baits are my go to, and I've been making them for 40 years, and have just about caught everything, (freshwater). Tried them a few times when surf fishing in saltwater, and nothing.. The waves make them very hard to work affectively


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

I really should cast the vibee a lot more than I do. I usually get locked more into the vertical jigging with the blades. 
But I do remember a few years back, Having some pretty good luck casting them out and hopping them back to the boat.
Nice flat next to some deeper water.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I made these for Darby Creek. (Like 10 years ago). Still on my desk. Store bought is ok, but with a little creativity, you can really improve your chances..


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

hatteras1 said:


> I made these for Darby Creek. (Like 10 years ago). Still on my desk. Store bought is ok, but with a little creativity, you can really improve your chances..
> View attachment 499400


Great!……Now I gotta paint mine! 🤣


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Great!……Now I gotta paint mine! 🤣


Not until you finish painting mine first


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

1basshunter said:


> Not until you finish painting mine first


Nah…._”It ain’t cool if your chrome don’t shine!”😁_


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Them's some good looking blade Baits guys 👍


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Can someone tell me what you do to keep the hooks from snagging onto the line every other cast ? I have had limited success on rivers with blades , but it feels like I spend way more time untangling then than catching fish


----------



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

Govbarney said:


> Can someone tell me what you do to keep the hooks from snagging onto the line every other cast ? I have had limited success on rivers with blades , but it feels like I spend way more time untangling then than catching fish


I have found the larger blade baits 3/8oz and up tend to get tangled in my line far more than 1/4 oz and below. If able, I like to use smaller ones if I am casting and don’t have the control like when vertical jigging. When I do cast. As soon as it hits the water I like to do a quick reel to take some slack out of the line and have more control as it falls down and prevents the hooks from wrapping. Also, braided line gets wrapped way more than mono in my experience but when you go mono I feel you loose some sensitivity but will also gain some stretch which I also find is very beneficial for bladed baits as fish tend to be able to spit those easier than a jig.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

I replace all the trebles with short shank trebles. Seems to help a bit. Nothing’s really gonna stop it totally tho


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

RodsInTheMud said:


> I replace all the trebles with short shank trebles. Seems to help a bit. Nothing’s really gonna stop it totally tho



I like VMC short shank, round bend, bronze #6's


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Govbarney said:


> Can someone tell me what you do to keep the hooks from snagging onto the line every other cast ? I have had limited success on rivers with blades , but it feels like I spend way more time untangling then than catching fish


Just bend the front hooks in at a slight angle. Also a bait retriever helps. I build my own retrievers.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Creek Warrior said:


> I have found the larger blade baits 3/8oz and up tend to get tangled in my line far more than 1/4 oz and below. If able, I like to use smaller ones if I am casting and don’t have the control like when vertical jigging. When I do cast. As soon as it hits the water I like to do a quick reel to take some slack out of the line and have more control as it falls down and prevents the hooks from wrapping. Also, braided line gets wrapped way more than mono in my experience but when you go mono I feel you loose some sensitivity but will also gain some stretch which I also find is very beneficial for bladed baits as fish tend to be able to spit those easier than a jig.


They are hard to cast in the wind. I have a 6.5 fast action spinning with 15lb braid. It's better in windy conditions. I will also hand close the bail before it hits the water.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> I like VMC short shank, round bend, bronze #6's


Do you use a split ring.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> Do you use a split ring.



Most of the time I cut the eye right against the shank and carefully bend the eye out, put it on the blade and bend the eye closed. You will loose a hook or two doing this, especially with cheap trebles, that's why I use the VMC's. Never had one fail on a fish doing it this way....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> Can someone tell me what you do to keep the hooks from snagging onto the line every other cast ? I have had limited success on rivers with blades , but it feels like I spend way more time untangling then than catching fish


I use a a stiffer mono or floro leader off my braid. This prevents the hooks from tangling with the line for me.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> Most of the time I cut the eye right against the shank and carefully bend the eye out, put it on the blade and bend the eye closed. You will loose a hook or two doing this, especially with cheap trebles, that's why I use the VMC's. Never had one fail on a fish doing it this way....


What about snags , do you lose hooks on snags?


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Govbarney said:


> What about snags , do you lose hooks on snags?


You’re lucky if all you lose is the hook on a snag. Blade Baits aren’t very snag friendly. 😁


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I also cut my hooks with Aviation Snips. The tips of the snips get worn, so they need to be in good shape. Using a split ring, the hooks can get caught on the lead or the body, so i never use a ring. Bend them just enough, as they will break if your not careful. I use Mustad #6 and also #8, so i can add dressing to the hooks and not lose the action of the bait. I also use #1 duo-lock and #1 swivel on braid.
I also make Kick-A$$ lure retrievers designed by one of my Best Friends. I will post when I make the next batch if someone wants to buy. I tie it to 120# braided line and an old plain fly reel. Will try to post image later today. Boat is parked and covered for winter...


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

make lure retrever very simple.
get 
one carabinier
3 pieces 12" fine chain
3 pieces 12"nylon rope,it fit the chain eyes.
tred the nylon true chain.
put the 3 chains in mitel on carabinier,done
put that on 1/4 " nylon rope 60'.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's made of Brass,lead and copper, so it will not rust and damage the line. I've only ever lost one at Martins Ferry, and that was 1980.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

hatteras1 said:


> It's made of Brass,lead and copper, so it will not rust and damage the line. I've only ever lost one at Martins Ferry, and that was 1980.
> View attachment 499818


_Priceless….._


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

A piece of 20# flouro line tied on as a leader helps to stop the braided line from catching the hooks.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I use a a stiffer mono or floro leader off my braid. This prevents the hooks from tangling with the line for me.


Yes. 
I like a fluoro leader also. Usually 2 1/2 foot or less. Keeps the knot out of the rod guides when landing the fish.


----------

